# Conneries Poétiques for Viola and Piano



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Yes indeed

A suite of poetic pieces, miniatures for viola and piano codziennie rano

Score I give you, Finale playback I give you

First is written, prelude, a short poetic piece, miniature, for viola and piano codzienne rano

Score I give you, Finale playback I give you


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fpreludje

(the title is temporary "working title" as french-speaking geezers guessed already)


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

I liked very much. It's short but good, compose more of them!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you, I'm glad you enjoyed it, I gave upon the idea though and after rearranging it for flute and piano included it in my other work, also avaiable to check in this section.


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, I didn't notice it was the same piece! Somehow the intensity of the violin sound makes the piece work much better for me.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Love the title...


----------

